# The Bird Cage



## AKUK

More of a mood lighting experiment than anything else. I decided to do a mixture of flash (as a natural looking, low-light fill) and ambient light from the candles inside the bird cage. Definitely a challenging lighting scenario, and as ever, working with a mostly uncooperative 4 year old subject. The intense stare masks the internal frustration inside of having to sit still for 5 minutes and the desire to shove my camera where the sun doesn't shine!


----------



## JustJazzie

I really like this! Well done. I wish the angle was slightly lower, so we were looking in on, instead of down upon her. I also would have liked to see her face as bright as the candles through some selective editing.

But really though, that is a HUGE nit pick. Beautiful photograph. I am sure it will be cherished for many years!


----------



## tirediron

Excellent concept and nicely executed.  I wish the candles were a couple of stops dimmer and the perspective seems a bit 'off' to.  Sort of like you were shooting hunched over in a corner.  Regardless, nice image!


----------



## Didereaux

That to me is two separate pictures.  Draw a line down between the girl and the birdcage.  The girl is almost a perfect 'Old Masters'.  Whereas the birdcage is at a very distracting angle and the candles were over exposed.   You certainly picked a bugger of a set up to play with!     One helluva a try.  Well worth mastering such as that it will put you head and shoulders above 99.999% of the other professionals if you do...imho of course.  

...I wonder if you used a light ND gradient filter in the vertical with the candles on the dark side if that would balance it out?


----------



## cauzimme

I don't like the perspective, I would try to correct it in photoshop, but then you would kinda loose the hand which is a nono. Good job on the light, amazing, love it.


----------



## FITBMX

Wish I would have seen this soon, but I missed it some how.
I really love this, it is a really nice art feel!


----------



## Jasii

For me this is drool stuff in a pretty challenging light scenario.
Kudos!


----------



## jcdeboever

I just had an accident....

what is the matter with people! this is such a great piece of artwork. are people intimidated by it's sheer excellence? the artist came back again! and made it even better! i may have to never come back to this forum if people can not see the excellence in this photo. it is by far the best on here that i have seen.


----------



## jcdeboever

cauzimme said:


> I don't like the perspective, I would try to correct it in photoshop, but then you would kinda loose the hand which is a nono. Good job on the light, amazing, love it.


Really? Based on your pics? Give me a f****** break. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## cauzimme

jcdeboever said:


> cauzimme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the perspective, I would try to correct it in photoshop, but then you would kinda loose the hand which is a nono. Good job on the light, amazing, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Based on your pics? Give me a f****** break.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


Someone is buthurt ... Wow, maybe you should take out the iron bar shoved in your ass. 
You don't like my photos, fine, there's no biggie but I'm still allowed to make critic, constructive one for the matter, everbody can improve, there's always a way to do better and it's certainly not with some; wow amazing so peeerfect that people will get better.


----------



## dennybeall

Wow! Hurt feelings???
I have to chime in as being with the majority. IMHO the cage is crooked and overexposed and does nothing to improve the scene. The child has a great expression but is under lighted, so hard to see well. I see a bright cage and OH, by the way there is a child in this picture also.
It's just opinion!!! we all have one and each is as valid as any other.


----------



## jcdeboever

dennybeall said:


> Wow! Hurt feelings???
> I have to chime in as being with the majority. IMHO the cage is crooked and overexposed and does nothing to improve the scene. The child has a great expression but is under lighted, so hard to see well. I see a bright cage and OH, by the way there is a child in this picture also.
> It's just opinion!!! we all have one and each is as valid as any other.





cauzimme said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cauzimme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't like the perspective, I would try to correct it in photoshop, but then you would kinda loose the hand which is a nono. Good job on the light, amazing, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> Really? Based on your pics? Give me a f****** break.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Someone is buthurt ... Wow, maybe you should take out the iron bar shoved in your ass.
> You don't like my photos, fine, there's no biggie but I'm still allowed to make critic, constructive one for the matter, everbody can improve, there's always a way to do better and it's certainly not with some; wow amazing so peeerfect that people will get better.
Click to expand...

Please forgive me. I have no accuse for my negative post. I am truly sorry. I had a little to much to drink that night and was a jerk. I should not drink if I can't control my emotions. I judged and compared your work. I thought I was better than you. I am not. 

I am so embarrassed. What was in my heart? It was not good. I have avoided this forum because I am so embarrassed. I apologize to all TPF posters. 

I believe this is the last of my ignorance.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dennybeall

We all have bad days as well as good days. Everybody does. Nobody is immune to good and bad days.  Personally I try to only provide my opinion of photos and not the opinions of others, but I don't always succeed.


----------



## beachrat

Bleh. We all shoot our mouths off from time to time,booze or no booze.
She's so freaking hot that she probably ain't paying attention to us anyway.


----------



## cauzimme

I know the feeling, too well, we all have say mean or done stupid things under the influence, it's no biggie. Worst is not the hangover, it's the shame we can feel afterward. Thanks for your apology, don't worry  and take care of you.


----------



## Marcographie

all the lighting in this one is wrong... the lighting on the little girl goes at the opposite of the cage light... just check the shadow of the nose...
BUT, I really like the idea and the expression of the little girl


----------

